# new set up



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

i just got a new set up it is near the end of the season hear (ohio) this is my first year boarding, been out about ten times. my first set up was from a little shop around here. I knew nothing about the sport but i got an elan answer 162 (i'm 6'2") with some crap bindings and snowjam boots. I got tired of the bindings the first day out so i took them back and got a straight exchange on some 08/09 ride lx. after a few trips my buddy and i (both progressing at the same rate since we've been together every time) we recently got into the park my board was just too big and awkward there, as i said im 6'2 but only 160 so a big board is tough to toss around. I now have the elan with the ride lx bindings and a 09 burton dom 156 with '10 ride ex bindings... each set up cost about $280, the first set up included the boots. I guess just let me know what you guys think. 
Thanks alot


----------

